# DT245 w54c deck



## Pbax (Feb 11, 2017)

Guys/Gals on the site. I'm tired of buying junk mowers and it seems like that's all that the big box stores are selling these day!! I want to go old school but need some advice. I'm looking at a GT245 mower with a 54c deck machine is 8 out of 10 The machine has a 20 or 21 hp kawasaki engine and is 10-13 years old . Everything works on the machine, the issue is that the mower deck has been taken off and needs new anti scalp wheels & belts and is in about a 5 out of 10 shape. I have an opportunity to get a 48c deck that would be from a totally separate transaction from the machine. This deck is in really good shape.

My question is will the 48c deck fit on a DT245 machine that has a 54c deck???

Thanks

Pbax


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Pbax, welcome to the forum.

Your best bet to confirm if the 48c deck will fit your GT245 tractor, is to confirm through your local JD dealership. In looking at 48c decks on the internet, it appears to me that there are variations in these decks.


----------



## TraderMark (Nov 15, 2011)

Welcome Pbax,

It appears to me that the "C" in the deck designation from Deere simply means it is "convertible" to a mulching deck. Like BigT said, there seems to be several variations of the 48C and 54C.

Mark


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

If you have the serial number off the 48C deck, call your John Deere service manager and provide him/her with that number and the serial number of your garden tractor. They will be able to tell you if the deck is interchangeable.

I do not believe they are interchangeable as the 54C uses a different style link connector system under the tractor, but the service folks will know for sure.


----------

